# December Photography..



## e19896 (Dec 1, 2009)

This was a six hour walk done with a slide show in mind, so cup of tea/coffee tunes up loud sit back and enjoy i know i did in takeing the images and makeing the slide show.. Here is the challange create your own slide show and share, then comment..


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Dec 1, 2009)

Morgans Lane/Tooley Street, SE1

This rather fine brick building is, I believe, part of the London Bridge Hospital. 7 More London by Foster + Partners is near completion behind.


----------



## cybertect (Dec 1, 2009)

A couple more from further down Tooley Street today


A new entrance gate to Tooley Street installed in 2007. The floral design is derived from the pattern of Blue Delftware pottery produced on the site in the 17th century.








The former Antigallican pub on the corner of Tooley Street and Vine Lane is now part of 'The Terrace', designed by Hawkins\Brown architects.


----------



## gamma globulins (Dec 2, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Morgans Lane/Tooley Street, SE1
> 
> This rather fine brick building is, I believe, part of the London Bridge Hospital. 7 More London by Foster + Partners is near completion behind.



Nice! Was this a fisheye job?


----------



## cybertect (Dec 2, 2009)

Nope. Getting a fisheye shot _that_ straight would be tricky 

17-40 at 17mm (same as the other two I think) with some perspective correction in Photoshop.


----------



## gamma globulins (Dec 2, 2009)

Ah, it seemed notably wider-angle than my 18-55mm (though probably not as much as I imagined) and the looming effect of the LB hospital made me wonder if it was a mild fisheye. I'll have to try perspective correction on some of my photos in the near future.


----------



## cybertect (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm shooting on a full-frame Canon 5D, which probably accounts for the extra width you're noticing. In 1.6 crop equivalent, it's like using an 11mm.


----------



## cybertect (Dec 2, 2009)

Devonshire Square, EC2








Workers on the site of the Bishopsgate Tower







Rain at Tower Bridge


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 3, 2009)

e19896 said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## e19896 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Padcore (Dec 3, 2009)

Taken in November.  Printed in December.  Does that count?


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## CyberRose (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Dec 4, 2009)

A nice little Parisian collection there


----------



## cybertect (Dec 4, 2009)

I hopped on an RV1 bus to Bankside today


----------



## e19896 (Dec 5, 2009)

cybertect said:


> I hopped on an RV1 bus to Bankside today



Love


----------



## e19896 (Dec 5, 2009)

*

Sheffield Publicity Department VIEW NUMBER ONE: SKYE EDGE​*


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 5, 2009)

>


 

& cybertect silhouette of builder


----------



## fubert (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Dec 5, 2009)

Five moods of the boy while out at the park this morning


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 5, 2009)

or






i likied this one anyway


----------



## cybertect (Dec 5, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> or



Is that on the way out and on the way back?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 6, 2009)

edit


----------



## e19896 (Dec 6, 2009)

Rain has it use..


----------



## clicker (Dec 6, 2009)

e19896 said:


> [
> Rain has it use..




mmm like this a lot.


----------



## e19896 (Dec 6, 2009)

clicker said:


> mmm like this a lot.



On me way to the studio we have going for the weekend ie c camp and other happenings needed a walk allways have me camera Western Park Sheffield on route to Pitsmoor Sheffield nice sunset as well but allways doing them.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 6, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Is that on the way out and on the way back?


on the way out, just before the sun came up.


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## gamma globulins (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy dog is happy. Why do they never look that pleased when they're in the bath?


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 7, 2009)

gamma globulins said:


> Happy dog is happy. Why do they never look that pleased when they're in the bath?



This dog is self cleaning we cannot keep him out of water


----------



## gamma globulins (Dec 8, 2009)

A few recent ones I'm proud of. Still very amateur so appreciate any feedback

St Pancras






The Barbican





Nido London


----------



## cybertect (Dec 8, 2009)

gamma globulins said:


> A few recent ones I'm proud of. Still very amateur



worth pursuing 

I like long exposure of the St Pancras photo with all the movement and then the still group of three in the middle of it all.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 8, 2009)

Padcore said:


> Taken in November.  Printed in December.  Does that count?



is that a cyanotype?


----------



## gamma globulins (Dec 8, 2009)

cybertect said:


> worth pursuing
> 
> I like long exposure of the St Pancras photo with all the movement and then the still group of three in the middle of it all.



Thanks. I have to admit I took about 20 of those. Didn't have any ND filters with me at the time and was trying to balance movement with light levels. This one ended up a bit overexposed at the top (even after sticking a digital grad filter on), but I'm still quite happy with it.

E2A: The age of the trio (not totally apparent in a photo this size, but they're all grey or white haired) also adds something when contrasted with the movement I feel. Might try rotating it slightly though as I just noticed it looks a bit wonky.


----------



## e19896 (Dec 8, 2009)

>



Well fuck me how do you compeat with this any one want to buy a Cannon 30D six prime Lenses a remote good rucksack bag all fits in, a tripod i give up no fuck me i fucking love it big time info on how please because you know we wall want to give it a go..


----------



## e19896 (Dec 8, 2009)

stowpirate said:


>



See what i mean about rain? Woof..


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Padcore (Dec 8, 2009)

sim667 said:


> is that a cyanotype?



aye


----------



## cybertect (Dec 8, 2009)

Three from lunchtime today



A vent for the Jubilee Line (underground metro) at London Bridge.








Two touristy views from London Bridge:


Looking east toward HMS Belfast and Tower Bridge (Canary Wharf peeking over the top of the Tower Hotel)







Looking west with the dome St Paul's Cathedral framed by Cannon Street railway station


----------



## cybertect (Dec 8, 2009)

gamma globulins said:


> Thanks. I have to admit I took about 20 of those. Didn't have any ND filters with me at the time and was trying to balance movement with light levels. This one ended up a bit overexposed at the top (even after sticking a digital grad filter on), but I'm still quite happy with it.
> 
> E2A: The age of the trio (not totally apparent in a photo this size, but they're all grey or white haired) also adds something when contrasted with the movement I feel. Might try rotating it slightly though as I just noticed it looks a bit wonky.



You're thinking like a photographer IMHO 

I've had a project in mind for a while, shooting daytime street scenes in central London with some heavy ND filtering to bring the exposures into the 10-15 seconds range and to [re-]create a 19th century photographic view of 21st century London with all the blur of people and traffic moving.

I should really get round to it


----------



## big eejit (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## dlx1 (Dec 9, 2009)

GG St Pancras - that clever 
cybertect St Paul's Cathedral framed by Cannon Street - like that


----------



## cybertect (Dec 9, 2009)

Construction workers at The Shard today











The Heron Tower's cranes have acquired some Xmas lights in the last few days. The view from Butlers Wharf this evening:


----------



## argenteum (Dec 9, 2009)

Cardiff:






Near to York:






A doom-laden Bridlington:


----------



## e19896 (Dec 9, 2009)

all hand hold..


----------



## cybertect (Dec 9, 2009)

I like the light in the last one


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 10, 2009)

Halfway between Thorpness & Sizewell


----------



## e19896 (Dec 10, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Halfway between Thorpness & Sizewell



Love them all have i began something?


----------



## e19896 (Dec 10, 2009)

Just done the load from last night into Black-White.


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 10, 2009)

e19896 said:


> Love them all have i began something?



I think you have - puddles are big this month will we see any snow?


----------



## cybertect (Dec 10, 2009)

Played at being a tourist this lunch time round Tower Bridge and the Tower of London


----------



## Nina (Dec 10, 2009)

Bristol Balloon fiesta in August.  Just got this x processed and the colours came out great 

Expired Velvia sensia 100ASA on Lomo LC-A


----------



## cybertect (Dec 10, 2009)

Like it 

You're back! Where have you been?


----------



## e19896 (Dec 11, 2009)

still life in slow motion sheffield


----------



## cybertect (Dec 12, 2009)

Four from SE1


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 12, 2009)

RIP Borders!


----------



## e19896 (Dec 13, 2009)

Full write up here






Cromford Matlock Darbyshire


----------



## teuchter (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## boohoo (Dec 14, 2009)

My first autostitch... not bad I suppose....


----------



## boohoo (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## e19896 (Dec 15, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


>



Ha made Sheffield look good next time in town give me a meesage go for a drink and ill show you the darkside of this city..


----------



## gamma globulins (Dec 16, 2009)

Absolutely bootiful photos of Sheffield neon. bah, why is Nottingham city centre so comparatively ugly?



e19896 said:


> Well fuck me how do you compeat with this any one want to buy a Cannon 30D six prime Lenses a remote good rucksack bag all fits in, a tripod i give up no fuck me i fucking love it big time info on how please because you know we wall want to give it a go..



Sarcasm, surely? As to how, it primarily involves arriving at St Pancras over one hour before my train, due to prior bad experiences where Thameslink made me 40 minutes late, resulting in me missing the megatrain. Megatrain and East Midlands trains wouldn't let me travel without a new ticket. Thameslink's policy was they only compensate passengers who are more than 1 hour late. And megatrain don' sell tickets less than 24 hours in advance. The end result was I had to buy a ticket to Nottingham for about £25 (TIP: Kings Cross to Grantham, then a seperate ticket to Nottingham is the cheapest option). Anyway, after that experience I had a a lot of free time so I wandered about and took an arseload of photos. I largely work off the principle that if I can fill my 16gig SD card, I'm bound to have at least one OK one in there.

Here's another couple of recent ones

Nottingham Canal




(though this one is a November one, I only just got round to sorting through this batch)

A raincloud from somewhere over the Northern Atlantic


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Padcore (Dec 16, 2009)

Pinhole larks


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 16, 2009)

e19896 said:


> Ha made Sheffield look good next time in town give me a meesage go for a drink and ill show you the darkside of this city..



Not sure when I'll be down that way next, but I'll keep it in mind!  I did have to go to Meadowhall to get home, that was fairly grim... 



gamma globulins said:


> Absolutely bootiful photos of Sheffield neon. bah, why is Nottingham city centre so comparatively ugly?



Ta.  Never been to Nottingham, so I can't really comment


----------



## cybertect (Dec 17, 2009)

Dawn over Sutton Harbour, Plymouth


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## e19896 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Dec 17, 2009)

Is that a Tanglewood ukulele, then?


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 17, 2009)

sh!t camera phone 
edit: opps yes o2


----------



## teuchter (Dec 17, 2009)

O2 arena?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Dawn over Sutton Harbour, Plymouth


bain't be a pretty as cornwall 

but is pretty bloody nice all the same


----------



## teuchter (Dec 17, 2009)

Panorama season eh?


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 17, 2009)

what did you use to map that. Can't think of Name of software but hiccup knows blends so can see joints 

thinks should have a Panorama thread 

I asked Hipccup - Autostitch


----------



## cybertect (Dec 17, 2009)

Bit of a precarious shot... no tripod, so I had to rest the camera on the ledge you can just see on the right of the picture and twirl it round to take each frame of the pano while clutching the strap as carefully as I could. It was a loooong way down to the ground


----------



## e19896 (Dec 18, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Is that a Tanglewood ukulele, then?



Would not no mate but he can play i tell thee..


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 18, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Panorama season eh?



That's fantastic photo. Have you tried to eliminate the overlaps? I use free Hugin software on mine which might work 

http://hugin.sourceforge.net/


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 18, 2009)

Taken this morning


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## teuchter (Dec 18, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> That's fantastic photo. Have you tried to eliminate the overlaps? I use free Hugin software on mine which might work
> 
> http://hugin.sourceforge.net/



I just stuck it together manually. I started trying to eliminate the overlaps (I already did a bit of tweaking) but then decided it wasn't going to work because the exposures on each frame are so different (it's 360degrees so in one direction I'm shooting straight into the sun, in the other with it behind me). I think if I tried to equalise everything, it would be totally blown out at the brightest point and too dark at the opposite point.

Or maybe that software can deal with this somehow... never really tried it.


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 18, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I just stuck it together manually. I started trying to eliminate the overlaps (I already did a bit of tweaking) but then decided it wasn't going to work because the exposures on each frame are so different (it's 360degrees so in one direction I'm shooting straight into the sun, in the other with it behind me). I think if I tried to equalise everything, it would be totally blown out at the brightest point and too dark at the opposite point.
> 
> Or maybe that software can deal with this somehow... never really tried it.



I had similar problems with my photos in the Lake District and found hugin did the joins automatically albeit not perfectly. The software is a bit of a pain to use


----------



## teuchter (Dec 18, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> I had similar problems with my photos in the Lake District and found hugin did the joins automatically albeit not perfectly. The software is a bit of a pain to use



Was the sky at the left like that in the original photo or did the software brighten it to match the rest?


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 18, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Was the sky at the left like that in the original photo or did the software brighten it to match the rest?



It brightened it a tad and did some other weird stuff to the look - it works in a fashion 










More from this mornings dog walk


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 18, 2009)

Here is hugin effort from this morning made up of three photos uncropped/finished 






Full size view:

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2792/4194971746_e4d986a5e2_o.jpg


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 18, 2009)

probably should stop there.


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 18, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> probably should stop there.



I like these two 

Few hundred more of these snow photos to be posted before the end of the month


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Dec 19, 2009)

A couple for the train geeks amongst us


----------



## e19896 (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## e19896 (Dec 19, 2009)

On our way for Brekfrost at The Tinsley Transport Cafe






The Boat on the far left is where i woke this Morning..






Befor our footprints






Best Way for food






We walked into Sheffield of course we took a round about path (part 2)


----------



## teuchter (Dec 19, 2009)

I put this on the Brixton thread already... but here are some people willing to jump into a frozen outdoor lido this morning....


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 19, 2009)

Mucking around with hugin software


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 19, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Mucking around with hugin software



beautiuful shot. would like to see a cropped version with the bits lopped off!


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 19, 2009)

cybertect said:


> A couple for the train geeks amongst us



Another one, plus a few sheep


----------



## cybertect (Dec 19, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Another one, plus a few sheep



I shall have to show this to my son.

At the age of two and a half he has developed an uncanny knack for recognising A4 Pacifics and regularly pesters me to show him YouTube footage of _Bittern_, _Mallard_ and the _Nicely Grisly_


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 19, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> beautiuful shot. would like to see a cropped version with the bits lopped off!



That was my plan, however Gimp have done something stupid to the cloning tool in development version 2.7.1 

I need to roll back to an earlier version - that's progress


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 19, 2009)

cybertect said:


> I shall have to show this to my son.
> 
> At the age of two and a half he has developed an uncanny knack for recognising A4 Pacifics and regularly pesters me to show him YouTube footage of _Bittern_, _Mallard_ and the _Nicely Grisly_



Are you getting him trained up early?


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 19, 2009)

Second attempt still needs some work?


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 20, 2009)

ToothlessFerret, that last one makes you look twice the dog blends in well with the snow!  






















Winter starts tomorrow on December 21st...!


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## dlx1 (Dec 20, 2009)

SP - The house with mote is that a Naturetrust house North cot ?

Bush with red berrys looks good better then my as only had 3 on bush  

NW - Steam train  bigger image ? clickclick cybertect


----------



## cybertect (Dec 20, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> NW - Steam train  bigger image ?



Click on it, and keep clicking


----------



## cybertect (Dec 20, 2009)

ToothlessFerret said:


>



I reckon you should submit these for the BBC Wildlife Photographer of the Year competition 

http://www.suomenluonto.fi/bbcs-nat...r-photo-investigated-due-to-fraud-allegations


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 20, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> SP - The house with mote is that a Naturetrust house North cot ?]



I think it's called Columbine Hall


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 21, 2009)

stowpirate said:


>


mine's a pint of wherry cheers


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 21, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> mine's a pint of wherry cheers



Cheers 






A Suffolk field made up of three photos stitched together.






Botched attempt!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 21, 2009)

Cheers 






A Suffolk field made up of three photos stitched together.






Botched attempt!


----------



## _pH_ (Dec 21, 2009)

Seeing as it's all snowy on this thread, I'm gonna pearoast this here


----------



## _pH_ (Dec 21, 2009)

stowpirate said:


>



Is that Downham Market?


----------



## _pH_ (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 21, 2009)

_pH_ said:


> Is that Downham Market?



Stowmarket


----------



## e19896 (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Dec 21, 2009)

The boy at an Xmas/10th wedding anniversary party yesterday, at which I got press ganged into playing bass on a bunch of Christmas songs


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## dlx1 (Dec 22, 2009)

JC2 road with sunset or sunrise


----------



## cybertect (Dec 22, 2009)

A walk along the river to Rotherhithe today


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> JC2 road with sunset or sunrise



Sunset, around 4 pm or so. That's a southbound road, so the light is off to the right, ie the west.


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 23, 2009)

Atmospherica


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 23, 2009)

cybertect said:


>



I used to live in both Oliver's Wharf(famously the first wharf to be converted in Wapping in the early 70s, for domestic use...but at the time the area was an aquired "taste"...the air was rank with ther smell of 100s of years of spices) & the terrace/square to the left is where they filmed the hanging/opening scenes for The Great Rock n Roll Swindle...watched the Pistols getting arrested on the river from there on Jubilee Day '77 too...Graham Norton lives there now.


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Dec 23, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> I used to live in both Oliver's Wharf(famously the first wharf to be converted in Wapping in the early 70s, for domestic use...but at the time the area was an aquired "taste"...the air was rank with ther smell of 100s of years of spices) & the terrace/square to the left is where they filmed the hanging/opening scenes for The Great Rock n Roll Swindle...watched the Pistols getting arrested on the river from there on Jubilee Day '77 too...Graham Norton lives there now.



I didn't know it had such a star-spangled history


----------



## e19896 (Dec 23, 2009)

Me head hurts is all one is saying more drunken madness tonight


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 23, 2009)

not the Victoria in Leeds is it?


----------



## indicate (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## gamma globulins (Dec 23, 2009)

*Like*


----------



## gamma globulins (Dec 23, 2009)

Couple from the base of the meeting place in St Panc









Hays Gallery Christmas Tree





Merry Christmas Urban!


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 23, 2009)

The closest thing I have to festive for this month..


----------



## cybertect (Dec 24, 2009)

I've put together a pano of the view along the Thames from Rotherhithe on Monday. Stitched from 10 frames at 70mm.

A 9000 pixel wide version is available for viewing here. 

That's knocked down a bit in size still, the full size original is nearly 28,000 pixels wide* 

A small preview 







e2a: * I reckon that means I could make a 300dpi print that's nearly 2.4m long. Tempting...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 24, 2009)

cybertect said:


> I've put together a pano of the view along the Thames from Rotherhithe on Monday. Stitched from 10 frames at 70mm.
> 
> A 9000 pixel wide version is available for viewing here.
> 
> ...



This photo stitching is addictive. That full size image would make a great wall poster


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 24, 2009)

e19896 said:


> Me head hurts is all one is saying more drunken madness tonight



These would also look great in B&W with that timeless look


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Dec 24, 2009)

That first one with the mist is lovely


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 24, 2009)

cybertect said:


> That first one with the mist is lovely



I took loads yesterday morning thinking I could stitch them together and failed to overlap them correctly 

So posted them individually


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Dec 25, 2009)

cybertect said:


> That first one with the mist is lovely



although I reckon I'd prefer a crop that throws the trees into the foreground (if you don't mind my messing with it)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Dec 25, 2009)

Someone got a bit carried away with the Christmas candles?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 25, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Someone got a bit carried away with the Christmas candles?



More likely arson.


----------



## gamma globulins (Dec 25, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>



Really like this one. Very textural.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 25, 2009)

gamma globulins said:


> Really like this one. Very textural.



Thanks. It's The Giant Head. Aka the Bust of Lenin With Mao On Top With A Stick.


----------



## cybertect (Dec 25, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> More likely arson.



# Chestnuts roasting on an open fire... #


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 26, 2009)

cybertect said:


> # Chestnuts roasting on an open fire... #



It was a Mexican restaurant upstairs. More like mole boiling on an open fire, tacos frying in the box...


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 26, 2009)

More snow and ice


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 26, 2009)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4049/4215779106_a7f02cb01e_o.jpg


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2009)

Snowy Christmas morning.  More shots to follow later whenever I can be arsed to process them...


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 26, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Snowy Christmas morning.  More shots to follow later whenever I can be arsed to process them...



Lunch


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 26, 2009)

More snow


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Lunch



I don't think my other half's parents would be too pleased if I ate their reindeer


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 27, 2009)

clissold lakes






up clissold park hill






the lakes up the hill. clissold obv


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## wolfism (Dec 27, 2009)

A few from the industrial side …


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 27, 2009)

wolfism said:


> A few from the industrial side …


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 28, 2009)

First one is two photos stitched together


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Padcore (Dec 28, 2009)

wolfism said:


> A few from the industrial side …
> 
> [/IMG]



VERY cool.  Where is this?


----------



## dweller (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## wolfism (Dec 28, 2009)

Padcore said:


> VERY cool.  Where is this?


First one is Wallerscote Island in Cheshire, the other two are inside a derelict paper mill on the River Forth.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 28, 2009)

dweller said:


>


wow, that's stunning, where is that?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 28, 2009)

dweller said:


>



what a curious table setting. Is it for two couples who don't want to talk to each other?


----------



## dweller (Dec 28, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori, that was a view of Hilbre Island and the river Dee estuary from the Wirral mainland between West Kirby and Hoylake.
I walked there on Boxing Day and it was stunningly beautiful. 
I used to spend a lot of time walking around there as a child at all the holidays and half terms.

The table setting is a little odd. The wide angle lens makes the table appear longer I think.
My gran had to sit at the top left hand seat so that her deaf ear was pointing away from us.

The meal was pretty awful to be honest, but the booze helped keep the xmas cheer going. Lots of absent dead loved ones....


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 29, 2009)

edit.


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## dlx1 (Dec 29, 2009)

SP house photo kind of thing would see on Grand Design


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 29, 2009)

dweller said:


>



This one needs to be entered in some competition 



dlx1 said:


> SP house photo kind of thing would see on Grand Design



It house in the clouds at Thorpness taken in near darkness

http://www.houseintheclouds.co.uk/


----------



## e19896 (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## dweller (Dec 29, 2009)

that house is very weird looking stowpirate, and not in a very pleasant way


----------



## dweller (Dec 29, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> This one needs to be entered in some competition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 29, 2009)

dweller said:


> that house is very weird looking stowpirate, and not in a very pleasant way




It is actually Thorpness Village water tower as well as being a holiday cottage and very expensive


----------



## pogofish (Dec 30, 2009)

Christmas funk


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 30, 2009)

A wet dull Stowmarket railway crossing earlier today


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 30, 2009)

My craptastic obsolete two year old digital compact. Both photos made up of four iso1600 images combined to reduce digital noise albeit the second one appears to have some camera movement.






Another four photo combination. The pressure cooker blew up so we cannot cook the Christmas pudding!


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## dweller (Jan 1, 2010)

pogofish said:


> Christmas funk



These are nice and she is beautiful


----------



## gamma globulins (Jan 7, 2010)

Some of my favourite snaps from the EDL demo/counterdemo in Notts
















(Love the strained look of patience on the copper's face)










(The lad in grey appears to be hovering on the edge of a coma)


----------



## gamma globulins (Jan 7, 2010)

(Policeman interferes with a photographer)




















(Check out sinister-eyes on the left)


----------



## gamma globulins (Jan 7, 2010)

(Lot of police there)


----------



## gamma globulins (Jan 7, 2010)




----------

